# Is my GPU dead?



## kalam_gohab (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello guys.

*A sequel to this thread.*

*www.digit.in/forum/cpu-motherboards/191854-changing-motherboards-bios-chip.html#post2231897

So I got my motherboard fixed. I took my GPU to get fixed in the local shop to find that there is no display when the monitor is connected to GPU via VGA cable. Everything works fine when it is connected to motherboard directly (integrated GPU).  Prior to the motherboard issue, I noticed some artifacts.

*Config:*
Asus m3n78-em 
Amd phenom x4 9650 
Sapphire 7850 HD
Dell s2240l
Corsair 600w psu 
2 2gb DDR2 RAM 
(no warranty) 

*NOTE : GPU FAN IS RUNNING FINE AND I THINK THE POWER SUPPLY IS GOOD*

So I want to know if my GPU is dead or not. And it doesnt have warranty 
So is there any way to fix it by sending it to AMD support via courier? (NO AMD SERVICE CENTRE IN MY AREA)

And also, how can I contact the AMD support via email ID and let them know about this?

Thank you and a reply is highly appreciated.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 7, 2015)

check the gpu on another system,if it works then you can safely conclude that its ok otherwise you'll just have to get a new one.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 8, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> check the gpu on another system,if it works then you can safely conclude that its ok otherwise you'll just have to get a new one.


Isn't there any other way to send it to service by courier?


----------

